# Success: "We started processing your application on August 12, 2009."



## nmreich (Feb 16, 2009)

Well just a quick update. I applied for my wife's Permanent Residency at the end of June. I received a confirmation and a File Number that her records are complete and they are "in process"! 

Anyone know how much longer until they finish processing?

In the meantime we have now relocated to Waterloo, ON where I am still looking for a job (Software developer, Java). 

I'm just glad to be out of USA finally.

-Nathan


----------

